
The Endless, Invisible Persuasion Tactics of the Internet - uxhacker
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/08/how-dark-patterns-online-manipulate-shoppers/595360/
======
mansilladev
I am not clicking this.

~~~
dang
Ok, but can you please not post unsubstantive comments here?

~~~
emsy
The headline itself is persuasive ("click bait").

